# Show off your graded horses:)<3



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

My beautiful buckskin grade filly when she was around 10 months old 


















































she is now 17 months but I have no recent pics.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

And fluffy, without all her show makeup on, at around 9 months


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Patsy is my drill team horse at the moment....she is a grade stock horse....
I was happy to notice that she has never been bred, and has given people 13 years of service.


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Grade gelding I rode from the time that my heart horse (who was also grade) was struck by lightning until I left for college five years later. 








Sire is a registered QH, but his dam is a grade Arabian mare 

I have surprised people at horse shows when I tell them that he started out life as a chestnut 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Spirit Lifter (Apr 23, 2012)

I love those pics. The horses AND their owners!


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

here is a picture of my horse Belle she is a grade Appaloosa


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

Most were auction/meat pen buys

blue belle, grade quarter horse filly. Awesome little mare, now a ladies ranch horse








Molly. saddlebred/paint. i would still have her if she was a little heavier built. Became a jumping horse for a 13 year old.








kahluah. appy?? Went on to be a teenage girls dream horse.








Rain. Starvation rescue. Mustang








Guido, appy/sellefraincaise








Buttons, paint project








Draft/appy. AMAZING trail horse.








Misty, one of the most honest horses I know, Grade appy








Romeo, meat pen rescue, Clydesdale.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Y'all should know Squiggy by now!





















































And Lizzy:


----------



## Leahrene (Jul 29, 2011)

My first horse, cara. She was a meat pen rescue. 4ish and very green. Taught her alot. She wouldnt canter in the arena when i got her, wasnt exposed to alot. Feew months of ha ing her i made her into a bombproof kid safe horse. Very very good trail horse though through and over everything. Started in jumping, barrels, western. Finished in english and trail. She was good for cowboy challenges and stuff. We dont know what she is but i was thinking by the way she moved she had some gaited horse along the line. If anyone wants to try and figure out what breed she is, id love to hear the guesses.


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

This is Gulliver. Not sure what cross he is, but he's an amazing guy. =)










Chillin' with the girls.


----------



## QHriderKE (Aug 3, 2011)

Holy crapola! Dapples much!?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

My two:
Rick, QH/Morgan? "Rescued" him from an acre lot with 20 other horses, was said to be heading to the meat barn, lady was in DEEP trouble.
















He was a mess when I got him, couldn't pass him up. He's now my "bombproof" trail pardner!








He has a weird lip/licking fetish but whatever, I dig him.









And Cowboy, QH/Arabian. Bought him for my daughter and for a spare/family/friend horse to ride. Dead broke, joker, fun to have around.
Got to watch him around water, he should have been born a fish.


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

I'd say Cara was/is a QH/TWH.
Gulliver a Paint/Clyde.
Love em!


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

All you poor people 
with all these 'worthless' horses 
that lack the 'all important' piece of paper ...

/sarcasm off


Love them all!


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Yeah, only "poor" people buy grades! LOL!
I have plenty of money/assets, I just choose not to spend it on papers and redeem and spoil "worthless" horses rotten.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

I REALLY like Rick.


----------



## BlueSpark (Feb 22, 2012)

there are so many that I don't have pics for.

There were the draft crosses I learned to ride on. 17hh, galloping full speed over rough terrain with no stirrups on green broke 4 year olds. Always kept us safe, we just had to stay on:lol:

Or Andy, the grade arab that I did endurance on. Swam rivers, jumped rattle snakes:shock:

Sisco, the draft x . Legs like tree trunks but only 14.2hh. He had the bigest heart I'd ever seen. He would race anything that moved even though he could barely out run a turtle. He would glare at the thoroughbred cantering beside him as he galloped full out and they would refuse to run by. He won by intimidation every time:lol:

Casper the arab x. He had the most spectacular extended trot because he didn't like to scare his rider and she was nervous in a canter, so he learned to really TROT. his trot was the same speed as a cantering thoroughbred.


----------



## texasgal (Jul 25, 2008)

Rose is 31 this year. Queen of the Universe .. well, HERs anyway .. only needs to twitch a nostril or flick an ear to scatter the equine masses ..


----------



## Roperchick (Feb 1, 2010)

subbin for when i get home and can put my boys up!


----------



## Hedgie (Mar 18, 2012)

This is the pony I rode and leased for 3 years before getting my OTTB. He was an awesome little jumper/foxhunter, although he was quite a naughty little thing sometimes haha.
His owners rescued him (and he sure has scars from the past - both mental and physical), so we have no idea what breeds he is made up of. If you have any ideas, I'd love to hear them 

Blackberry: 14.3hh 10 year old gelding


----------



## BarrelBunny (Jan 15, 2012)

Here's mine!!  he's a Quarter Horse/Drafty cross... not really sure what kind of draft though! He has a bit of feathering. Goose was my barrel horse, but is now semi-retired at 25ish years old!  (and still going strong!)

Goose a few years back... fat and happy...








My first race ever... We won 1st in the 3D that day. 








After I gave him a bath before our last race ever. 








Close up of my fatty :lol:


----------



## ThirteenAcres (Apr 27, 2012)

We call Gulliver a mini Clydesdale. haha


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

The first horse I ever bought was a grade. He was likely some sort of cross between Australian Stock Horse, Thoroughbred and Arab. He was a bloody ripper, the perfect first horse, he is the chestnut on the left. The palomino on the right with my uncle up top is another grade I had for a while, no idea what his mix was. 









The chestnut would cart my little sister around like she was precious cargo, here he is with her looking down at him, wondering why he isn't moving. He rarely felt her little kicks I think! He was the type of horse you could put a kid on, then jump on and do a round of jumps, then put the kid back on, and he never put a foot wrong.









That dappled grey is simply breathtaking!


----------



## meganishername (Nov 29, 2011)

Those are all so beautiful


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

My grade Anglo Arab


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

This is Candeliera Piper - Candel not really sure what she is, i was told QH/arab, but now people are saying appendix or morgan/QH








This is Karam Mischief - Karma (Younger sis of Calico)








This is Calico LeDoux - Cali (my lil sis's horse)








Karma & Cali:








Karma & Candel:









And then our geldings are APHA and an old OTTB


----------



## MicKey73 (Dec 26, 2010)

Here is McKinley, my 16hh grade QH/Paint Appendix. Former 1D Barrel horse who MUCH prefers the English world!


----------



## Cat (Jul 26, 2008)

My 3 year old grade - Rascal. Stands 14.1 right now. Many guesses on what he breed(s) may be but nothing certain.










My husband has a 7 year old grade draft cross. He's been a good husband horse for him. This was last fall at the Kentucky Horse Park:


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Really, if I had the money, I COULD register Sassy.

She isn't technically a grade, more of a illegitimate child :rofl:

We never got a breeding report and didn't understand how registering works. So, here we are!!


Sassy is a wonderful all around goof off on horse. She is 5 years old, and has soo much personality...Im on my dads computer, so this pic is SUPER old.


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Wyomingsissy, I like ur snowblower truck


----------



## OurLizardsHope (Feb 19, 2012)

TrojanCowgirl said:


> My grade Anglo Arab


BEAUTIFUL horse!


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Leahrene said:


>


When I first saw this picture I honestly thought it was my horse! Beautiful girl of yours! Here's my grade QH gelding, Hunter..

First pic: August 2011
Second pic: November 2011
Third pic: May 2012


----------



## WesternBella (Jan 7, 2012)

^^^
WOAH, that's a scary resemblance!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

WesternBella said:


> ^^^
> WOAH, that's a scary resemblance!!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know right?! I hardly ever see other palominos as dark as he is, much less with similar facial markings!


----------



## Icrazyaboutu (Jul 17, 2009)

Well, I've had 3 horses so far in my life and the two good ones were grades.

My first pony, Bart (who just passed away Friday afternoon ) was the best first pony a girl could ask for. He taught me everything and had a definite Napoleon complex. Who cares if he was only 12.2hh, he was gonna be the pack leader (Most horses let him win) and he will always be one of my favorite horses. We think he was a quater pony shetland mix.

My current horse, Dozer, who I've had for about three years? that is pretty great. He is a beast standing at 18.2hh but he always treated my little old man ^ right. He is teaching me a lot and I'm returning the favor. We think he is a perch paint mix.


----------



## TrojanCowgirl (Jun 1, 2012)

OurLizardsHope said:


> BEAUTIFUL horse!


Thank you!  I'm so proud of her.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Every horse we have is Grade.
Carmen








Shay, Arabian Mare








Baby, my Mustang








Henry, the Pryor Mountain Mustang








Sparta, QH x Appy


----------



## Rhen (Feb 20, 2012)

There are some mighty GOOD LOOKING HORSES!! A wise man ounce told me......U don't ride the papers. I believe soundness and personality comes way before.....WHOS there daddy crap!!! But that just me! All Horses are beautiful to me!!!! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## WyomingSissy (Apr 11, 2012)

AmazinCaucasian said:


> Wyomingsissy, I like ur snowblower truck


ha thanks  it gets us out in the winter. always gets the guys to stare and drool :rofl:


----------



## Terre (Oct 23, 2011)

It is so nice to hear all the stories of how much horses can enrich our lifes. Thanks for sharing your stories. Papers do not make the horse, this stories prove that. By the way all my horses has been grades with the exception of one and she had terrible feet.


----------



## Koolio (Apr 7, 2010)

Icrazyaboutu - I love Dozer! I guess I have a thing for that type of 
"grade" horse. 

Meet Sam... grade Clyde X Appy


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Oh!!! Give Sam a hug for me! He looks like a doll!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BattleforLiberation (Jun 5, 2012)

Koolio said:


> Icrazyaboutu - I love Dozer! I guess I have a thing for that type of
> "grade" horse.
> 
> Meet Sam... grade Clyde X Appy


Oh wow! He's beautiful. I love his coloring.


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

My first horse ever was a grade appaloosa! Well if she was registered I wasn't aware... Her name was Pepper! I took lessons on her for a couple years and then my aunt/riding instructor gave her to me for Christmas. She was put down about five years ago.


That's me on her at age like... Sevenish. I hated doing figure eights, hence the lovely scowl.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Here's Nutmegg. He's a 12 year old Curly/Spanish Mustang gelding. We've owned him since he was 3 months old.


----------



## lilkitty90 (Nov 11, 2009)

Nutmegg is Gawjus!! i am loving that neck and head!


----------



## stevenson (Sep 12, 2011)

they are all very nice looking horses.


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

lilkitty90 said:


> Nutmegg is Gawjus!! i am loving that neck and head!


Thank you. He's a very good looking boy. And wayyyyy too smart. As in, if you don't keep him on his toes, he's naughty. LoL. (I blame the Mustang in him when that happens)

He's got the BEST feet. My farrier says he's got the best looking feet he's ever seen, super healthy, great bone. (I like to think that's his "wild horse" coming out in him)

He is athletic and willing. He'll got over, through, under whatever-whenever. He LOVES water and will roll in lakes/ponds if your not careful. He scared my mom once by starting to go down so she took him back up onto the beach and he stood with his butt to the water pouting the rest of the time. :shock:

He knows how to shake, bow and lie down on command. This is what happens when you have a bored yearling that isn't quite mature enough to be started under saddle (physically). He had all his groundwork completed and was starting to misbehave during our training sessions. (I blame the Mustang again)

And, he loves to jump. Although, I don't jump. LoL. As a yearling, he was standing in the run-in in the barn we had. 4'6" solid wall. We led his brother out of the barn, and Nutmegg was stretching his neck over the wall, and went right up and over. Completely cleared it. Did I mention he was a yearling? :shock: (Again, that naughty Mustang) When we are out on the trails, if we have a 6" log we have to STEP over, he prefers to make a big scene and LAUNCH himself over by at least 2 feet. Knucklehead.

His downfall, he hates dogs and has a very thin, scraggly mane (which I keep cut short because it looks better). Oh and bangs on the gate/barn door when he wants in his stall...When it's too hot, too cold, pouring rain, a blizzard, windy, the flies are bad or when he wants to eat...So...Pretty much all the time. LoL.

It's a good thing he was gelded at 3-1/2 months because he's a handful as it is. :lol: I think that helped his height too. He's 15.1, his sire was 14.1 and dam was 13.2. LoL. Good thing I taught him to lie down because I'm only 5'2".


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

My current grades 
First is Savana,12 yr old Saddlebred/Arab mare.I've had her since she was 2.
Second is Sequoya,6 yr old Saddlebred/Fresian/Arab mare,born and raised on the farm.


----------



## Country Woman (Dec 14, 2011)

all cute horses


----------



## midnighttwilight (Dec 14, 2011)

Ok a few of my grades. Hope you like them.


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Quillay, mutt mare. Strong, sometimes a little lazy, but great-hearted when she likes you. And she can plough 

















And Minina, mutt pony. Forward, only slightly evil, lovely hard feet. Gallops with her head down like a little arrow and is so smoooooth, for all her 13.1 hands...


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Anna when you make it up to the states I'll gladly swap you a fresh horse for Minina! She is a DOLL!!!!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

FlyGap said:


> Anna when you make it up to the states I'll gladly swap you *a fresh horse* for Minina! She is a DOLL!!!!


Such as... Rick, for example?


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

Ugh, no one would want him! But head up this way, Arkansas, and I'll put you guys up and you can try him out!
Love the blog and your adventure! How's it going!?!?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## arilovesmatilda (Jun 10, 2012)

My mare Matilda!


----------



## AnnaHalford (Mar 26, 2012)

Midnighttwilight, my internet connection was too slow the other day to see your photos above, but I just managed to see them today. That second horse is beeyoootiful. Look at those stockings!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

I don't know if Patsy is on this thread already, but if she is, here are some more of her...
13 year old grade stockhorse. Drill team, speed events and the best trail horse..showed her yesterday and we took three seconds and a third in four classes...
I am sure if she had a younger, thinner rider she would have taken firsts...


----------



## Regula (Jan 23, 2012)

BlueSpark said:


> Guido, appy/sellefraincaise


I think I know that horse. Did you end up selling him to a guy (my friend John) in Stettler, AB? Around Jan/Feb 2011?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CapitalVendetta (Jun 12, 2012)

Heres my (old) grade morgan Cross


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Okay so here are some much more recent pictures of Sassy

She is an amazing drill team horse, and now hopefully going to be a great barrel racer and sorting horse!


----------



## RosiePosie06 (Jun 3, 2012)

How old is she? She's such a dark grey!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Mango I want her ^!!!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

Man there's some beautiful grades on this board. I love 'em all.  Here's two of mine. Rascal is the chestnut who was given to me dubbed "the psycho" because he bucked at the mere thought of a saddle at almost 8 years old. I'm not sure about his past but he showed up in a friend's yard one day, skinny and neglected, and when the owner was tracked down, they said keep him. No one could handle him. Well, as you can see, the pic was taken yesterday and he's sweaty because I just got finished "riding" him. Imagine that. He's come a long way. 

















The paint came to me with two gears...stop and fly. Just tapping his sides set him off. He looked totally English to me (I think he's got some thoroughbred in him) so I've been riding him that way now for almost two years. He's doing beautifully. He's no longer touchy and loves to ride with full contact. He listens to my seat and my leg. And we have finally mastered that beautiful rocking horse canter you see the dressage riders do. That one took the longest. I've gotta get some updated pics of me riding him.


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

Sassy is 5 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FlyGap (Sep 25, 2011)

HUBBA BUBBA! Rascal is a FINE looking horse!
Just goes to show (with all these stunning photos) that grades can be excellent looking animals, not the sway backed, ewe necked fuglies they can be described as.
Way to go, these horses all look wonderfully cared for and loved to death!


----------



## mammakatja (Nov 3, 2009)

FlyGap, you pretty much summed it up.  Thanks for complimenting Rascal. He's my pride and joy, especially since no one, including a past farrier and trainer, thought anyone would ever ride him. I've had him for 2 years and even my children have been on him now.


----------

